# Subsistence Moose & Caribou 6.8SPC-II or 5.56X45mm



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Picked up the Federal Subsistence moose and caribou permits this morning. Pulled out some tools (Read Firearms) decided on maybe the custom built by NOVESKE N-4 with the 20" bull barrel 1 in 8 with the SD-3G trigger in 5.56X45mm or the PSA upper in 6.8 SPC-II with 18" stainless steel medium weight barrel and SD-3G trigger.

Slid some high end optics on and headed to my 175 yard range. It was really to hot for serious range work, but I wanted to wring out any problems with the cheaper ammo. They both did excellent, with the NOVESKE winning by 1/4"......I'll do a final dial in on Saturday. I am having a hard time pushing myself to processing one more animal. Hopefully the Caribou will be first to appear as available. I am getting to old to pack moose very far.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

moose is a big animal penetration will be needed to reach the vitals , if those are your options go 6.8


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are way far from the only firearms options. And after butchering about 120 moose, I have a fair idea how big they are, your correct they are huge, I tell people that it is like walking up to a brown Chevy Suburban, rolled over on it's side in a ditch. 

But, I just pop them in the brain, 5.56 or .223 Rem work fine for that. Hopefully I will see a small spike or fork horn near the road or better yet standing under my 14 foot high meat cache.



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> moose is a big animal penetration will be needed to reach the vitals , if those are your options go 6.8


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your only taking head shots , then sure 223 would work , most people are not taking head shots , but your not most people


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Since you already own both and it isnt an issue either way, I'd suggest the 6.8 simply because it gives a little more leeway or options if the perfect shot doesnt present itself.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

So after having killed/butchered 120 moose, you come on here with two gun options, get some answers and suggestions, and then tell us those are not the only firearm options? That you aim at the softball sized brain as a matter of course? Am I catching this correctly? 

If so, I guess I completely am missing the point of why you came and asked which gun?

You can drop a moose with a .22 rimfire to the brain if you really want to.

I just don't get it? Read this fake dialogue and maybe you will know what I mean:

farmerDale: I am heading out for elk and I have a .308 and a .243. Which should I use?

Greencounty Pete: I would suggest the .308, an elk is a big animal.

farmerDale: I know an elk is a big animal, I shoot them in the head anyway, and those two calibers are not the only choices.

Maybe I am not getting something?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I would say, you are NOT "Catching it correctly".

At no point did I ask for advise. At no point did I even ask a question. There are NO question marks at the end of any sentences in the original post. Every sentence is a statement ending with a period. 




farmerDale said:


> So after having killed/butchered 120 moose, you come on here with two gun options, get some answers and suggestions, and then tell us those are not the only firearm options? That you aim at the softball sized brain as a matter of course? Am I catching this correctly?
> 
> If so, I guess I completely am missing the point of why you came and asked which gun?
> 
> ...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it did read like you were deciding between the two but without ? marks 

any way I think before I actually have to mod anything we can just all let it go 

people myself included make posts that are more bout me being excited about a good range trip and wanting to share than having a question or opening a discussion. I am happy to have people share and sometimes some really interesting discussions happen around them.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sorry for any confusion I have caused. As it turned out I have decided on using the 6.8 SPC-II because it has the more appropriate reticle for the job. 



GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it did read like you were deciding between the two but without ? marks


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Good Luck and Good Hunting!


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

Taking one with a head shot puts a little more meat in the freezer. Less bloodshot to cut out. Whatever you are shooting better with in prep for the hunt will usually yield the best results. Good luck, hope you get the one you want to cross your path.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I would say, you are NOT "Catching it correctly".
> 
> At no point did I ask for advise. At no point did I even ask a question. There are NO question marks at the end of any sentences in the original post. Every sentence is a statement ending with a period.


Gotcha! I assumed you were looking for affirmation or comments on choice...

All the best in this years hunting!


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

farmerDale said:


> Gotcha! I assumed you were looking for affirmation or comments on choice...
> 
> All the best in this years hunting!


I think this thread was best suited or intended as one post (or less).


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree. I expected that people would be curious about Federal Subsistence Hunting Permits, which are way better deal than State of Alaska Harvest Tickets.



Jluck said:


> I think this thread was best suited or intended as one post (or less).


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I agree. I expected that people would be curious about Federal Subsistence Hunting Permits, which are way better deal than State of Alaska Harvest Tickets.


how do federal subsistence permits work ?

what is the application processes and who is eligible?


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> I agree. I expected that people would be curious about Federal Subsistence Hunting Permits, which are way better deal than State of Alaska Harvest Tickets.


Maybe a title like "Federal hunting permit a better option than...." could have gotten folks closer to posting what you hoped. Title of this thread seems to be a quandary between two calibers.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to admit that you were asking a question myself, not that it made all that much sense
Dutch


----------



## Veedog (May 4, 2015)

I'm curious what bullet you like in your 6.8spcII for this hunt? I'd be thinking along the lines of some Barnes 115 tsx loaded up all the way. Those will always drive deep and retain weight. For deer in WI here I kinda like the 110 nosler accubonds.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

For brain shots FMJ/FMC work fine. I don't reload any more. So I use the 110 nosler accubonds, loaded by Silver State Armory, which is now owned by Nosler.




Veedog said:


> I'm curious what bullet you like in your 6.8spcII for this hunt? I'd be thinking along the lines of some Barnes 115 tsx loaded up all the way. Those will always drive deep and retain weight. For deer in WI here I kinda like the 110 nosler accubonds.


----------

